# Rest in peace, Sparky



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

As you can tell this isn't for a rat but rather a dog. I hope I am still allowed to post it here.

Sparky was a chocolate lab. He was a great dog despite the rough start in life. We got him when he was 4 or 5 years old after he was neglected by his previous owners. They I'm not sure if they beat him or not but they rarely fed him or let him inside. He ran away so often the family gave up. One time a friend of my mom's found him wander but when she tried to bring him back he wouldn't get out of the car and the owners told her to just keep him. She contacted us, knowing we had recently lost a dog. We gladly took him in and changed his name "Sable" to "Sparky" at first he was really nervous. He was scared of my dad since he's a tail man but he was still friendly. We pampered him and loved him but that didn't not stop him from hopping the fence every now and again. The first time and elderly couple that lived just a couple houses up found him and brought him back. They later went on to adopt 2 chocolate lab pups inspired by Sparky. He was with us for around 5 years before we got Bandit. He didn't get along with Bandit at first but would quickly learn to tolerate the black labradoodle pup. He continued to live his life despite getting slower and slower. I believe he still enjoyed it up to this day when he couldn't walk very well. He'd listened to the world and when a sound caught his attention his ears would prick up and listen. He'd bark at passing deer despite not being able to chase them anymore. He still loved company even though he couldn't do much. He was a great dog and he will be missed.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't have access to many pictures right now, only what was on my dad's Facebook but I will find more


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss . Losing a pet is never easy.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

​So sorry, but it sounds like you gave him a great life. What a lucky pup!


----------

